

Show HN: Visualize positions of a string - Thimo
https://github.com/ThimoKl/StringViz

======
welder
You shouldn't be using character offsets when parsing HTML or XML...

~~~
silentOpen
Your lexer emits buffer positions which you then put into error/diagnostic
messages. Afaict, this tool makes it easier to visualize cursor positions in
buffers. Personally, I'm not sure about its approach but it's not an
unreasonable goal.

~~~
Thimo
I parsed many strings from a website today. These strings were created by a
user. So they didn't have a structure. It seemed easier to search for some
keyword (like €/$) and extract substrings than writing a grammar. Working with
positions can be compilcated, so I created this little tool to visualize it
and make it a bit more easy and to save some time.

------
ExpiredLink
Have you seen this?

<https://github.com/laktek/extract-values>

~~~
Thimo
Looks like a good and simple tool. In some cases it's just easier and faster
to work with buffer positions. I can be tricky though.

------
fidz
Simple, but i think it would be very useful to teach substring to very young
programmer. Thanks, starred for future purpose.

